# Div nach Zeit einblenden



## chaosgoettin (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Div Feld nach ca. 5 Sek. einzublenden?

Ich möchte gern einen Text nach 5 Sek. ausblenden und einen anderen Text darstellen.
Meine Idee ist ein Div nach 5 Sek. auf das andere div drüberzulegen und dann nach 5 sek. wieder auszublenden damit das andere wieder erscheint.

GEHT das

Danke


----------



## Maik (29. Januar 2007)

Hi,

mit CSS lassen sich keine zeitgesteuerten Aktionen durchführen. Hierfür benötigst du Javascript, weshalb ich den Thread ins entsprechende Board schiebe.

Die  setInterval()- oder  setTimeout()-Methode sollte dir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Azyura (18. April 2007)

Da ich genau soetwas gerade für mein Projekt brauche, habe ich nach langem Suchen folgendes zusammengetragen, was aber leider nicht funktioniert:


```
var box = new Array();
box[0] = 'div1';
box[1] = 'div2';

function show(id)
{
        if(document.getElementById(id).style.display=="none")
        {
                for(i=0;i<box.length;i++)
                {
                        document.getElementById(box[i]).style.display="none";
                }

                document.getElementById(id).style.display="block";
        }
        else
        {
                document.getElementById(id).style.display="none";
        }
}
window.setTimeout("show()", 1000);
```


```
<div id="div1" style="display:none;">
das hier ist ein text 1.. irgendwas bla bla bla und zwar die nummer <strong>1</strong>
</div>

<div id="div2" style="display:none;">
das hier ist ein text 2.. test <strong>2</strong>
</div>
```

Setze ich in das setTimeout statt show() show(id), sagt es mir id ist nicht definiert. Nehme ich es da raus gibts den Fehler bei "if(document.getElementById(id).style.display=="none")". Ich hätte es genau so wie es chaosgoettin  oben beschrieben hat. Laut meinen Fehlern wird die id nicht übergeben. Da ich bei JavaScript noch ganz am Anfang stehe, ist Hilfe sehr willkommen.


----------



## Quaese (18. April 2007)

Hi,

Du musst die ID des DIVs, das eingeblendet werden soll, als String übergeben.

1. Möglichkeit: ID direkt übergeben

```
window.setTimeout("show('div1')", 1000);
```
2. Möglichkeit: ID in Variable übergeben

```
window.setTimeout("show('"+box[0]+"')", 1000);
```
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

